

Facebook Connect all.js broken for lots of people. - latchkey
https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/375287419165107/

======
Zelphyr
Apropos of [http://bijansabet.com/post/16980728547/why-facebook-
connect-...](http://bijansabet.com/post/16980728547/why-facebook-connect-
shouldnt-be-your-only-sign-in).

Tying your entire authentication strategy to Facebook Connect or other
external authentication system is becoming a major liability to the Internet
in my opinion. When all.js is broken, so is much (too much) of the Internet
now.

------
dmils4
"work fast and break things." with "things" being.. the entire internet.

------
jeffgreco
This is the working ticket:
<https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/203275643103137>

------
tarkeshwar
Using <http://connect.beta.facebook.net/en_US/all.js> is a temporary option.

------
75c84fb8
Cache poisoning?

